# Duckin' today



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Me and two other guys setup in a corn field this morning. The mallards showed up right at shooting time. They were pretty active all day, or at least till we left at one o'clock in the afternoon. We ended up with eleven mallards.


----------



## bronzeback (May 6, 2004)

what area of the state?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sorry bout that. The field is in Copley, Ohio. Northeast part of the state.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Close to the reservoir ??????????


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Which reservoir?

I can see 77 from this field.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

not bad wish I had that kind of luck.


----------

